# This Or That Game



## GDPR (Jan 17, 2015)

Another game(I like games!)Come play with me.

Each player will pick one of two choices left for them by the previous player and then leave two choices for the next player.


I will go first...

Coffee or tea?


----------



## rdw (Jan 17, 2015)

Tea 

Chocolate or vanilla  - ice cream of course!


----------



## GDPR (Jan 17, 2015)

Vanilla

Books or movies?



(BTW,thanks for playing)


----------



## making_art (Jan 17, 2015)

Books 

Snow or rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR (Jan 17, 2015)

Rain

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## rdw (Jan 17, 2015)

Bacon without a doubt! 

Dog or cat?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 17, 2015)

Dog

Car or truck?


----------



## rdw (Jan 17, 2015)

Truck - I'm a farmer  

Hot dog or hamburger ?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 17, 2015)

Hot dog

Writing or typing?


----------



## Banned (Jan 17, 2015)

Writing.

Mittens or gloves?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 18, 2015)

Gloves

Football or baseball?


----------



## Banned (Jan 18, 2015)

Baseball. 

Laser or inkjet?


----------



## rdw (Jan 18, 2015)

Laser 

Morning person or night owl


----------



## GDPR (Jan 18, 2015)

Morning person

Sweet or sour?


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 18, 2015)

Could never give up sweet, but I'm one of those people that loves tangy or tart fruit or sour lollies, so I'll say sour....

Quiet or loud?


----------



## rdw (Jan 18, 2015)

Quiet - one of my favourite books is called Quiet - the power of introverts. 

Pyjamas or nighties


----------



## GDPR (Jan 18, 2015)

Pyjamas

Board game or video game?


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 19, 2015)

Stop with the impossible choices!! Both are so awesome....

Maybe video game I guess, since it's ready to go without anyone else available.

Countryside or seaside?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 20, 2015)

Countryside

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## br350 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sunrise.

Writing or Typing?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 22, 2015)

Writing

Superman or Batman?


----------



## br350 (Jan 22, 2015)

Batman!!

Kindle or Paper book?


----------



## rdw (Jan 23, 2015)

Kindle - so many books to travel with 

Cotton or wool ?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 23, 2015)

Cotton.Wool is so itchy.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## making_art (Jan 27, 2015)

Pancakes 
Pencil or pen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR (Jan 27, 2015)

Pen

Ipad or Ipod?


----------



## making_art (Jan 27, 2015)

iPad

Fresh water or salt water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR (Jan 27, 2015)

Fresh water

City or country?


----------



## making_art (Jan 28, 2015)

City ( small & green)
Tablet or laptop


----------



## GDPR (Jan 29, 2015)

Hmm,that's a hard one,but I think probably laptop.

Cabin or cottage?


----------



## making_art (Jan 29, 2015)

Some are so hard to choose!

Cabin

Spinach or broccoli


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 29, 2015)

making_art said:


> Some are so hard to choose!



(I KNOW! I find a lot of them impossible. My answer is just 'both' so many times, haha. Maybe I would be better at 'Would You Rather'. Maybe I'd be somehow better at choosing between two deliberately creatively horrible things.  Nah, I think I'm pretty bad at that too. Heh heh.)


----------



## making_art (Jan 29, 2015)

You can do it MHJ! Spinach or  broccoli ?[emoji12]


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 30, 2015)

HA, little do you know, I don't mind broccoli, and spinach makes me think of fresh salad spinach which is fine too. 

BUT.... you can also get that old fashioned frozen boiled spinach.
:yuk::yuk:
So I'll say Broccoli.   Heh heh  YES!! I DID ONE!!

All right...   Thriller or romance?


----------



## GDPR (Jan 30, 2015)

Romance

Predetermined or random?


----------



## MHealthJo (Feb 2, 2015)

Random. So much random. 

Dessert or cheese platter?


----------



## GDPR (Feb 2, 2015)

Dessert(of course)

Snapchat or Instagram?


----------



## rdw (Feb 2, 2015)

Instagram 

Chocolate or caramel ?


----------



## GDPR (Feb 2, 2015)

Chocolate(although both together is best)

Elevator or stairs?


----------



## Earthquake (Feb 20, 2015)

Elevator

Pain or boredom?


----------



## rdw (Feb 21, 2015)

Boredom

Chocolate chip or oatmeal cookie


----------



## GDPR (Feb 22, 2015)

Chocolate chip

Snakes or spiders?


----------

